# Justcrazy is depriving his dog



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking of calling PETA or the SPCA on 
Rob for not allowing him to go boating or fish 
licking lately. 

He knows Mike and I will let Woody 
lick our fish  










If a little rain and cool weather don't bother the flathead, 
we figured we might as well fish.

Even little Kayla got out in the rain and reeled 
in a snack sized licker  










Sorry Woody---We did our part


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish. i dont think it is healthy to lick a fish. lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> nice fish. i dont think it is healthy to lick a fish. lol


If they lick their bung,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what is wrong with licking the fish?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I am back on the prowl!! At this point, I don't care what needs done at the house. I'm moved in and can walk to the bedroom and kitchen without falling on a box so it it time to fish and hunt again.

Woody was feeling mighty depressed when I told him about your phone call. Seems that he is more than willing to get out of that house and lick any fish he can get his lips on  
It still makes me cring to watch him get excited to lick a dang fish.

The bad thing is that as soon a I get the lines wet again the fish will decide to get lock jaw! I am still in search of a new personal best. So I will be talking to you boys soon.

Then we can call Misfit in the middle of the night  !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i guess ur right shortdrift


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Then we can call Misfit in the middle of the night !


I am lucky if I can get him to answer the phone in the daytime!

Where we fished last weeknd Mike and I couldn't walk anywhere witout breaking an arm or leg. Then it rained so we got to add slick mud to sheer cliffs with jagged rock at the bottom



> The bad thing is that as soon a I get the lines wet again the fish will decide to get lock jaw!


You may be right so we will just pick Woody up so he can get a few licks in


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody else notice a pattern lately? Justcrazy can't fish for a few weeks, and all of a sudden we can't go a night without a flathead bite, or two or three.  Perhaps he should really concentrate on getting everything moved and organized, perfectly. If it don't look right, do it again! Don't worry about these pesky flatheads Rob. We'll keep them occupied until you get everyting settled. I hear December flathead fishing is outstanding!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike Magis shows there is justice in this World. Woody seemed to have a great time on Saturday night  










Woody confided in me that he still feels unsatisfied with his fish licking time lately


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Woody getting his :B fix


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Then we can call Misfit in the middle of the night


 the next call i get had better be to tell me what time to meet up  
i'm getting really depressed from all those calls "after the fact"


----------

